# Looking for 2 Tame Pigeons



## gauriprasad16 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking for two pet pigeons. I would prefer Kings, but any type of pigeon will be loved and cared for by me. 
Please contact me if you have any or know of any pijjies looking for a home.
Thanks!
G


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Try contacting MickaCoo: http://www.pigeonrescue.org/

Terry


----------



## gauriprasad16 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have, they recommended me to see if there are any kings in my area first, so I posted here.


----------

